# Ginny - My girl



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is one year ago today that we had to send Ginny to the bridge. 

Ginny was recovering from a bout of cystitis, when on the 2nd November in the early evening she vomited blood. We rushed her to the emergency vet who admitted her and started tests. When I phoned them at 10pm I was told that she was fine, tests were normal and we could collect her the next morning.

On Saturday morning we went happily to collect her - but from the moment we opened the door we knew something was terribly wrong. We could here her crying and when the vet brought her out to us she could hardly stand let alone walk. I looked in her eyes and I think my heart shattered. We took her to our own vet, carried her in and laid her on the table. After examining her the vet told us she had massive internal bleeding and her organs were shutting down. 

In what was about 10 minutes we went from joyful at being to get our girl to utter devestation. We knew that we had to let our very special girl go.
At 8.30am I held her in my arms for the last time and told her how much I loved her and would miss and love her forever. And then she left us.

Ginny, you left a massive hole in our lives, one that will never be filled. There is not a day goes by that I don't wish that I could turn back the clock and hold you once again.

To all the world I'm coping
I am fine when someone asks
But if they could see inside my heart
They'd know it's just a mask
I often sit and think of you, and think of how you died
Many times I've longed for you,
and many times I've cried.
No-one knows my sorrow, and few have seen me weep,
For I've shed my tears with a broken heart, when all are fast asleep
I never knew that morning
The sorrow the day would bring,
When a golden heart stopped beating
And I couldn't do a thing.

Run free from pain, play hard with Ralph, Holly & Kelly, sleep softly until we meet again.

Love you Ginny


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh what a heartbreaking loss. My thoughts are with you today. Ginny sounds like she was a special girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she was Jan.
And i know the feeling with Sadie one miniute fine next miniute she wasn't they leave a very big hole in your heart and never to be forgotten play at the bridge sweet Ginny with my Sadie and Meg.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Reading your post felt like someone reached into my chest and ripped out my heart. I can feel your pain through your words. Your post, combined with the sweet photo has me crying like a baby.
Rest in peace Ginny. You sure were loved.

Deborah


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. That's me wrecked again!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> What a beautiful girl. That's me wrecked again!


Me to Patsy


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Ginny was a gorgeous golden who I just know was sweet and loving. I am deeply sorry and saddened for your loss, but I know she will remain with you always.

RIP Ginny and enjoy the fruits, fun and frolic of the Bridge.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She sure was a beautiful, sweet Golden girl.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh it's hard to read thru the tears. I'm so sorry you are without your sweet Ginny. I'm sure she was a positively perfect little girl!!! (((HUGS))) to you!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Ginny. She was gorgeous.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you. It is so apparent how special and loved Ginny is..... what a wonderful tribute to her. She will be waiting for you at the bridge so you will be together for all eternity.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These anniversaries are so hard, we know how you feel. Ginny looks like she was the sweetest bundle of love like a big teddy bear. She is running and playing with all the pups till you can be together again. That was a very beautiful tribute you did for her.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Ginny was. Thank you for sharing your story. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicolle said:


> Reading your post felt like someone reached into my chest and ripped out my heart. I can feel your pain through your words. Your post, combined with the sweet photo has me crying like a baby.
> Rest in peace Ginny. You sure were loved.
> 
> Deborah


I couldn't have put it any better! What a beautiful tribute to your lovely girl. They leave such a gaping hole in our hearts don't they? It's hard to remember the good times when they went in such a shocking and quick way, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((big hugs)))))))))


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> It is one year ago today that we had to send Ginny to the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that poem just finished me ...in tears again...I am truly sorry for your loss...God Speed Ginny


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful poem to your Ginny. (((Hugs))) to you on this sad anniversary.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Ginny was a beautiful girl. Anniversaries are so hard, she will always be in your heart.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful Ginny, beautiful tribute, and a beautiful poem. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Ginny and play hard at the bridge.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*wat A Beautiful Girl Ginny Was. I Sometimes Wonder Why We Have To Loe Them So Much Because In The End We Have A Broken Heart. But Even So We Would Not Take Anything For One Minutes We Had With Them. *


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your Ginny was a beautiful girl. I know you miss her...I bet she playing with my girl Sandy at the bridge waiting for us..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginny*

Ginny was just beautiful and I bet she's playing with Gizmo, Munchkin and Mimi, too, at the bridge.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Your story really touched me. Thank you for sharing it. 

Ginny was very blessed to have had you, I'm glad you were there for her. I like to think she was waiting for you. 

:heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Such a tragedy and that poem had me in tears also. I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginny. She was so beautiful .
Your post made me so angry at the emergency vet!
I have read too many stories like this about emergency vets! I wish there was something we could do.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a loving tribute, Ginny was so beautiful, and the picture of her is beautiful.So sorry for you loss, anniversaries are so hard.RIP Sweet Ginny.


----------

